# HYDE16 Reviews - TyrolSport Master Cylinder Brace



## HYDE16 (Aug 20, 2010)

*TyrolSport Master Cylinder Brace Product Description:*
_The TyrolSport Master Cylinder Brace dramatically reduces master cylinder/firewall deflection and greatly improves brake pedal response. Installation is relatively simple and should take about 25 mins. CNC machined from 6061 T6 billet aluminum. After installation, you will feel a firmer brake pedal with less overall travel compared to stock. The benefit is magnified the harder and faster you push the pedal. Enjoy your newfound braking power._

































*Unboxing & Initial Impressions:*
-This is one of the nicest product boxes I have ever seen, color product logos on the outside and egg crate foam lining the inside of the box.
-The overall weight of the TyrolSport Master Cylinder Brace is extremely light *(-see Spinozaman’s photo-)*
-The machining is clean and very smooth
-The leveling foot and hardware are high quality























































*Installation:*
As per the *-TyrolSport Master Cylinder Brace Install Instructions-*, this is a straightforward installation and should take no longer than 30 minutes to complete.

*Remove Intake, Battery Cover & Disconnect Battery Terminals:*



*Remove Battery Hold Down Bracket:*



*Remove Battery & Battery Tray Completely:*



*Trim Plastic Battery Tray As Per TyrolSport Master Cylinder Brace Install Instructions:*



*Trim Foam Under Battery Tray As Per TyrolSport Master Cylinder Brace Install Instructions:*



*Test Fit TyrolSport Master Cylinder Brace Into Battery Tray:*







*Trim Plastic Battery Tray Further If Needed:*



*Tighten Leveling Foot By Hand Against Master Cylinder:*
After the leveling foot it tightened by hand to make contact with the master cylinder, give the leveling foot an additional 1/8-1/4 turn of preload to ensure they are firmly mated. Lastly, secure the jam nut against the Master Cylinder Brace.



*Reinstall Battery Hold Down Bracket & Battery, Reconnect Battery Terminals & Cover:*




*TyrolSport Master Cylinder Brace Overall Results and Recommendations:*
I wasn’t able to test the master cylinder/firewall deflection but I believe it as per the TyrolSport video posted above and especially after feeling the difference that the Master Cylinder Brace made. Installation is extremely simple if you have access to basic cutting tools and a wrench set. Once the battery tray was trimmed, the Master Cylinder Brace fit like a glove when re-installing the battery tray bolts and the leveling foot lined up with the master cylinder perfectly.

After installation, I tested the pedal in several ways. While driving at low speeds and barely using the brakes I felt a shorter period of the spongy dead zone when initially depressing the brake pedal and waiting for the brakes to take effect (first 10-15% of pedal travel). While driving normally around town and using the brakes moderately, the brake pedal felt firmer with less overall travel, basically helping you stop faster with a little less input than before (15-50% of pedal travel). While driving fast and testing full brake capability it was like an on / off switch with full braking response on command (100% of pedal travel).

You will absolutely recognize a firmer brake pedal with less overall travel compared to stock. As TyrolSport said, the benefit is magnified the harder and faster you push the pedal. Adding this TyrolSport Master Cylinder Brace to my StopTech ST-40 328mm rotor brake kit, StopTech stainless steel lines, StopTech Street Performance pads, the pedal modulation felt much better and overall it feels very balanced as you utilize the full range of the brake pedal. I am really looking forward to taking this out for an HPDE event this Spring.

On a side note, it truly amazes me that companies like TyrolSport can produce the smallest vehicle solutions which make the largest impact. First they look to perfect several aspects of a vehicle in house by determining root causes and ultimately how they can improve it. From there they spend countless hours and dollars to engineer and refine their prototypes. TyrolSport then tests their prototypes on the street and track before launching a perfected version of their solution to the enthusiast market. Its companies like this that I will be the first one in line for their latest products (rear trunk brace next up!) and add pure value to the marketplace. Ever since I sat down with Mike and Greg to hear about the development of their front subframe deadset collar kit, I knew that TyrolSport would strive to continue producing only the highest quality products. After the R&D, prototypes, salary hours and stress to achieve perfection, I feel their products are absolutely worth the price and the guarantee of tangible performance gains.


----------



## sqc146 (Oct 6, 2012)

Very nicely written!:beer: I don't mean to step on your thread.

I have to agree. I'm running 6 piston 18Z calipers in the front and R brakes in the rear on my 12 JSW. I was concerned before my brake up-grade that the MC might fall short of all the extra fluid being pushed through the system.

My doubts where confirmed. The car stopped unbelievable but there was a little extra pedal travel. I found an adjustment in the VAG system that seemed to bring the peddle up slightly unless it was a placebo. 

The Tyrol bracket brought peddle to a stock height with even less with then stock travel.

I would also recommend this to anyone who wants to do a brake upgrade. This is a must if you wanted to do upgraded pads, stainless lines, and this bracket.


----------



## HYDE16 (Aug 20, 2010)

sqc146 said:


> Very nicely written!:beer: I don't mean to step on your thread.
> 
> I have to agree. I'm running 6 piston 18Z calipers in the front and R brakes in the rear on my 12 JSW. I was concerned before my brake up-grade that the MC might fall short of all the extra fluid being pushed through the system.
> 
> ...


Great input!


----------



## npace (Sep 3, 2012)

Thanks for the review. I just installed this a little over a week ago, and I am enjoying it as well. I would like to add that I chose not to trim the foam on the underside of the battery tray, as I felt that while it was marginally more difficult to screw it down afterwards, it would keep everything a little tighter. (Probably just my OCD, as it's right next to one of the bolts anyway) I also found that by angling out where I cut the plastic portion, it allowed me to keep a little more plastic while creating the space needed.


----------



## Ruderegime (Dec 25, 2010)

Where did you purchase this? Can I get a link? Do they make it for the MKV?


----------



## HYDE16 (Aug 20, 2010)

Ruderegime said:


> Where did you purchase this? Can I get a link? Do they make it for the MKV?


Yes it will work for the MK5.

Right on Tyrol's website: http://www.tyrolsport.com/brakes/tyrolsport-master-bracket/


----------



## TyrolSport (Mar 4, 1999)

*TyrolSport Product Line Group Buy:*
We have decided to launch their 2016 group buy with *10% off and free shipping* for their entire line of TyrolSport products to help customers prepare for the upcoming street/track season. Follow their order instructions on the group buy forum threads below.
*Vortex:* http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?7647025-TyrolSport-Product-Line-Group-Buy&p=93284297


----------

